# Norton Lea Mental Health Facility - May 2012



## rectory-rat (May 3, 2012)

The History

Norton Lea was an NHS live in and day care centre for clients with severe learning difficulties and psychological problems. First news of closure came in the early 2000's, and over the next six years the clients were gradually placed into open accommodation under a 'care in the community' scheme. The last resident left in 2006, and the site has been a prime, central location for development since. However, a court order protecting a rare Cork Oak tree on the site has caused many problems, leaving the site derelict. Despite being fairly well secured and shut off, it has been pikey'd to death, with every ounce of copper being stripped from the roof space and removed through large holes left in the roof. It really is in an awful state.

The Explore

These are a few photos from two recent explores. The first was cut very short by firstly feeling pretty uncomfortable clambering over fences in my school uniform (impromptu lunch break explore lol ), and secondly pushing open the first door in the place and being greeted by two guys sharing a bottle of white lightning and looking rather dodgy!

Second time round, proper equipment with me, my camera better went about ten minutes in. So they're mostly not great quality pics off my iPhone. Oh, and sorry lots of them are fisheye, I'd just got a lens attachment for my phone and wanted to play with it 

The Pictures




























































































Excuse the poor taste in gloves...needed enough feeling to use a touchscreen but didn't like the idea of bare hands in an old hospital 





Thanks for looking in guys 

-RR


----------



## SeffyboyUK (May 3, 2012)

Good stuff mate. Like the fisheye


----------



## urban phantom (May 4, 2012)

very nice mate looks interesting thanks for sharing


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 4, 2012)

Metal Dustbins  Brings back memories of the good old days when the bin men would actually go into your back garden and empty your bin and make a right old noise doing it


----------



## The Cat Crept In (May 4, 2012)

Yep this looks good to me thanks for posting


----------



## rectory-rat (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys . It is an interesting place, despite apparently being an open day centre, there is one corridor, which I couldn't get in this time, that ends with an outdoor exercise cage with 10 foot high fencing with a barbed wire top and CCTV monitoring...revisit needed I think 

-RR


----------

